# When do salmon ascend to the rivers?



## The Goat Roper (Mar 30, 2018)

Traditionally, when is a good time to take a boat onto the lower Manistee River for salmon? I know the usual "depends on rain/weather" and "there's always salmon " statements but I'm looking for more "normal" time frames salmon come in historically. I'm looking to take my son fishing in August and avoid the combat fishing around the piers.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It will get busier throughout the month of August. If we get a heavy shot of rain, it will be ON. You'll be combat fishing the lower river vs combat fishing @ piers.


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

A lot of times Labor Day is the turning point... for combat fishing! Fish too! That last week of August before Labor Day would be good to try...


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

There's already people out fishing the normal spots/rivers. The more we move into fall the more people come to fish. The little always gets earlier fish and that's normally starting in july with other rivers following shortly after. Be prepared to fish with others or do a lot of walking and I do mean alot. Gl where ever u end up.

Burgundy


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

There are plenty of spots on the river to get away from the crowds. Throw on a backpack, grab your son and enjoy the woods/water. When u do happen to find a spot with some fish it will be more rewarding that u found it on your own. I can remember when my dad did that with me MANY MANY years ago and now I'm doing that with my daughter.


----------



## The Goat Roper (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks Burgundy, we will be using a boat. I have a couple spots which are inaccessible to those wading. Im just hoping mid August woud be a good time and gives my son a good chance at hooking into a salmon.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

If u have a boat the mouth of the little man can be KILLER for casting spoons and cranks


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The Goat Roper said:


> Thanks Burgundy, we will be using a boat. I have a couple spots which are inaccessible to those wading. Im just hoping mid August woud be a good time and gives my son a good chance at hooking into a salmon.


Just so you know, there are guides who literally launch in the dark (4:00AM isn't uncommon), and run with lights to get to a good spot first. They'll be anchored in a run in total darkness, so be careful if you are trying to run at first light. Mid-August is a great time. There have been Kings in a couple/few rivers for close to 2 months.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Your best bet in mid-August on the lower Manistee will be throwing cranks or hardware in the slow holes. The skein bite is better after Labor day weekend. I'd start the day very early.


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

The day I am stuck at work!


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

I went four years in a row with a couple friends. We'd always go around the middle of September. Friend has a place just upstream from the mouth of the Big M. We would troll out to L. Michigan and back and would always catch a few. 

If you can back bounce spawn, imo, that's the ticket for hitting holes.


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

It's been over for 10 months now, youre just going to have to wait till next season.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah what he said lol... end of August can't get here fast enough


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

The Goat Roper said:


> Traditionally, when is a good time to take a boat onto the lower Manistee River for salmon? I know the usual "depends on rain/weather" and "there's always salmon " statements but I'm looking for more "normal" time frames salmon come in historically. I'm looking to take my son fishing in August and avoid the combat fishing around the piers.


 G i don't know what ta tell ya, how about when u n the kid r good n dam ready to go, n then make the best of it,( catching fish don't alway make it a good day) have fun, go gitum


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I get more satisfaction out of finding fish away from the crowds than catching them, well almost. Right now there are some salmon in every river that has salmon runs in fishable numbers. It is not simple nor is it easy, but the more of these places you can find the better your success rate will be. Once you find a half dozen out of the way places your trips will end up much better.

The salmon are mean and green right now and their meat is much sweeter than in a few weeks from now so make the trek. Take a weekend to explore. Just thinking right now, I know of at least a dozen places where I would have a good chance of hooking kings and there are a few places I am sure I could hook some. I could tell you and give you g.p.s. co-ordinates, but that would be to easy. Suffice to know they are in the rivers. Good Luck


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

Splitshot said:


> I get more satisfaction out of finding fish away from the crowds than catching them, well almost. Right now there are some salmon in every river that has salmon runs in fishable numbers. It is not simple nor is it easy, but the more of these places you can find the better your success rate will be. Once you find a half dozen out of the way places your trips will end up much better.
> 
> The salmon are mean and green right now and their meat is much sweeter than in a few weeks from now so make the trek. Take a weekend to explore. Just thinking right now, I know of at least a dozen places where I would have a good chance of hooking kings and there are a few places I am sure I could hook some. I could tell you and give you g.p.s. co-ordinates, but that would be to easy. Suffice to know they are in the rivers. Good Luck


That's motivating, thank-you. 

And with Salmon come Browns.


----------



## The Goat Roper (Mar 30, 2018)

Splitshot said:


> I get more satisfaction out of finding fish away from the crowds than catching them, well almost. Right now there are some salmon in every river that has salmon runs in fishable numbers. It is not simple nor is it easy, but the more of these places you can find the better your success rate will be. Once you find a half dozen out of the way places your trips will end up much better.
> 
> The salmon are mean and green right now and their meat is much sweeter than in a few weeks from now so make the trek. Take a weekend to explore. Just thinking right now, I know of at least a dozen places where I would have a good chance of hooking kings and there are a few places I am sure I could hook some. I could tell you and give you g.p.s. co-ordinates, but that would be to easy. Suffice to know they are in the rivers. Good Luck


 I guess I should clarify myself. I am not looking for anybody sweet spot, coordinates or honey holes. I either have my own secret spots or I will find my own. I am the guy that appreciates handouts when available but I know how to hold my own if need be. 
I am just looking for a traditional timeframe when the salmon start coming in the river so I can put my son on a better chance of getting his first salmon. And yes, hooking into his first salmon would definitely make his day.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Rain and cooler weather always sparks me. Seems long warm sunny stretches(a week or more) will shut fish down, last September for a few weeks this happened. It actually almost stopped the run, only a few trickled. As soon as the cold front was coming in I went fishing and we hammered them down river as they were coming out of staging mode. Love going on a hunch and finding hundreds of fish laying where you thought they might be. I followed my gut and it told me to move up river where we crossed paths again. Buddy went back to lower stretch two days after we were there and said they disappeared.... that’s salmon for ya


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

The Goat Roper said:


> I guess I should clarify myself. I am not looking for anybody sweet spot, coordinates or honey holes. I either have my own secret spots or I will find my own. I am the guy that appreciates handouts when available but I know how to hold my own if need be.
> I am just looking for a traditional timeframe when the salmon start coming in the river so I can put my son on a better chance of getting his first salmon. And yes, hooking into his first salmon would definitely make his day.


 September is the most consistent month for salmon, play your fronts right and you’ll be rewarded


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

The best bet for a youngster is September. There are lots of salmon opportunities that will get gradually better until the peak which is usually mid-September on west side streams. 
If you guys are chomping at the bit there are skamania and trout to be had and the kings will be with them once it warms back up in August. Big refrigerator holes or cool water inflows will have the most fish.


----------

